# online ammo



## Vector16 (Mar 15, 2012)

I have never ordered ammo online. I have heard of people getting **cked around when they order ammo online though. I found a pretty good price on HP's at AIMSurplus.com. Has anyone ever ordered from them and had a good or bad experience. I really don't have a whole lot of cash that I can jus have floating around in lombo for forever and a day and don't have the time to spend on the phone with a reseller trying to find out where heck my order is. If you have delt with these guys I would like to know if they are worth dealing with, I found them through Ammoseek.com.

I must mention these are SiverBear rounds and they are for a Glock 17. Is there any reason they would not be good for a Glock? I do use steel case ammo with it.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

AIMSurplus is solid. I ordered my CZ-82 from them, and since have ordered two cases of ammo. Didn't take too long to ship, and they provide good tracking on your orders. I'd say they're probably one of the safest bets for ordering guns and ammo online.

KG


----------



## lazytl (Mar 10, 2012)

I've used a number of on-line sources, including Northwest Shooters Supply, cheaperthandirt, bulkammo.com and luckygunner.com. No problems. Luckygunner was a little slower than the others and my choice of ammo there wasn't the best. I think most are good but I'd suggest not being tempted by cheap ammo.


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

Check out USAammo. Great prices on new & reloads in many calibers. Plus they carry accessories, too. Also, Palmetto State Armory has some good prices. The Sportsmansguide used to, but I haven't checked them out in awhile.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

another thread: http://www.handgunforum.net/home-defense-target-ammunition/20505-buying-ammo-online.html

Moved to the ammo section...

I've ordered a lot from Aim Surplus, guns, accessories and ammo. Never had a problem with them.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

There are ten comments on AIM Surplus on gun-deals.com. 
gun-deals.com - User-Submitted Gun & Ammunition Deals
Scroll to bottom to see comments. Most seem positive.

Best place to price compare ammunition is gun-deals.com...way better than any other site. 
It is community-based and there are enough people keeping it updated to make it valuable. 
I monitor the 9mm deals pretty closely. 
My favorite vendors, mostly on price and delivery and quick shipping:
- SGAmmo
- Natchez Shooting Supplies
- Freedom Munitions (Reman Brass for $165+shipping)
- Jack Ross Ammunition (Reman Brass....usually there is a wait, but great ammo and great value)
- TargetSportsUSA (Free shipping on cases)
- Palmetto State Armory

All I can say on steel is that I gave up on steel due to too many issues using it with my guns: Glock 34, Cz75, Cz2075, Kahr PM9. Mostly FTF or Duds. Only good thing about that is it forces you to practice your malfuntion solutions/actions. I made the decision that it wasn't worth saving the 1-2 cents per round to shoot steel, when I can get CCI Blazer Aluminum for $9 a box or Quality Reman Brass for $165/1000. Never had any problems with the aluminum casings.

Happy hunting.
CC


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

MikeyMike said:


> Check out USAammo. Great prices on new & reloads in many calibers. Plus they carry accessories, too. Also, Palmetto State Armory has some good prices. The Sportsmansguide used to, but I haven't checked them out in awhile.


USAammo used to be one of my favorites, but they scaled back their reloading and the variety of offerings, especially in 9mm. Plus, being on the west coast, it takes a long time for the ammo to ship to me on east coast. They are not on my top list anymore. Nice deals on rifles, though. 
CC


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

My dealings with AIM have been fine....JJ


----------



## Jon54 (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't know if this is an indication of their normal service or not, but I placed my first order with Lucky Gunner on Saturday. First thing Monday I got a tracking number and it was supposed to be here yesterday. I called and was told my order was "stuck in FedEx" world. They went on to say it would take up to 5 days to track my order. If so, I'll be waiting another 3-4 days to get the 500 rounds of .38


----------

